# Please Help!!



## wahmof1 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have posted on here before in regards to my Maltese's behavior problems. In addition to his obsessive licking of anything he can, and biting of my hair he also marks everywhere in the house. 

He has been neutered as soon as he was old enough to be. He was totally house trained until he turned about 1 1/2 he started marking things. He pees on everything, my daughter's clothes, furniture, blankets that are hanging down off of beds, the cat, other dogs, he has even peed on me!! 

The vet has tried Reconcile and Colmicalm and they haven't helped in any way. We have tried different tips from the vet for behavior training. A couple of months ago we added a cocker spaniel (spayed) to the house. Just to clarify he did all of this marking before the cocker spaniel ever came here.

My vet said that her next door neighbor has a Maltese with the same problems. In fact, her neighbor's Maltese peed her. 

Please, please help!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear what you've been going through. We have a member here, JMM, who is a trainer and offers excellent advice. Here is a thread that might help and hopefully she'll see your thread soon! We have other members, too, who can help, as well.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/101970-males-marking.html#post1723851

EDIT: I went back to look at your prior posts to get more info on your situation and I see that you have been having these same issues since 2008! Have you tried any of the suggestions? Have you worked with a behaviorist?


----------



## wahmof1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes we have tried everything....that is why we are trying calming meds as a last resort.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think a last resort would be belly bands and remove them when he goes outside.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The fact that you say you have "tried tips" from the vet for behavior training tells me you have not really worked with a certified trainer. The licking, biting and peeing are all behaviors that you can turn around with some work on your part under the guidance of a good trainer. It sounds to me like he has too much freedom in the house. If he can "mark everywhere in the house," he is able to pee at will! Once again, that is your problem because you are allowing him free reign of the house. Find a trainer if you are serious about getting some help. You might surprise yourself, and really turn this around. I think you are looking for a magic cure for your problems. Pills won't do it. I guess if you drug your dog into submission it might slow him down, but when he needs to pee he will still pick what ever spot he likes unless you do the work to show him differently. There is no overnight fix, just consistant work with the dog using positive reinforcement methods.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Until I got the behavior changed, I would definitely get belly bands and only take them off when he went to potty.......:wub:


----------



## wahmof1 (Sep 29, 2008)

I came here looking for advice not "scolding". We have spent $400 in vet bills to rule out any health issues. It's not like I am not trying at all.





pammy4501 said:


> The fact that you say you have "tried tips" from the vet for behavior training tells me you have not really worked with a certified trainer. The licking, biting and peeing are all behaviors that you can turn around with some work on your part under the guidance of a good trainer. It sounds to me like he has too much freedom in the house. If he can "mark everywhere in the house," he is able to pee at will! Once again, that is your problem because you are allowing him free reign of the house. Find a trainer if you are serious about getting some help. You might surprise yourself, and really turn this around. I think you are looking for a magic cure for your problems. Pills won't do it. I guess if you drug your dog into submission it might slow him down, but when he needs to pee he will still pick what ever spot he likes unless you do the work to show him differently. There is no overnight fix, just consistant work with the dog using positive reinforcement methods.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

wahmof1 said:


> I came here looking for advice not "scolding". We have spent $400 in vet bills to rule out any health issues. It's not like I am not trying at all.


I am not scolding you, nor am I saying you haven't tried at all. I'm just saying you haven't tried the right things. You posted back in Dec. 2009:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...2172-1-1-2-yo-biting-licking-please-help.html
that you were having the same problems then. You were given excellent advice at that time by two people that are trainers. They both told you to seek the help of a behaviorist. JMM even gave you info on the vet school near you as a reference. If you have seen the behaviorist and they were unable to help your dog, then I do appologize. But I got the impression that isn't the case. The longer you delay seeking the proper type of help, the more ingrained these behaviors become, and the more difficult (though not impossible) to overcome. Please don't get defensive. Just seek help. I feel for you. You must be feeling at the end of your rope. I sincerly hope you do get intervention for both you and your dog.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

wahmof1 said:


> My vet said that her next door neighbor has a Maltese with the same problems. In fact, her neighbor's Maltese peed her.
> 
> Please, please help!!!!!


So is the vet saying there's no hope? If so that is silly. Why don't you try using a crate. Look up Nothing inLife is Free (NILIF) and use that method. You're starting him over, essentially, just like when he first came to you. make him work for everything. Also be sure to give him extra exercise- plenty of walking. I've done as much as 4 miles a day with one with issues. (I lost 15 lb!) :HistericalSmiley: 

Hope this helps.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with what the others are saying. I had a male Maltese and he did not mark in the house. It will take time and effort to train your dog. Tanya is right. Start over with the crate and don't allow him to have free reign of the house. Giving him pills is useless. Good luck!:mellow:


----------

